# First kitbox.



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,
Newbie here with a first attempt at a kitbox. Let me know what you think. Its almost finished so I will throw up a few pics over the next few days. I've used pallets to make this so its cost very little so far.


----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! All that with pallets?


----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ya, a lot of work went into it. But I enjoyed it 😃.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're pretty handy. When are you getting the birds?


----------



## johnno1970 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks . 
On the look out for some at the minute. Hopefully pretty soon.


----------

